# Weston 7.5" Meat Slicer



## dukeburger (Apr 6, 2015)

Since I've gotten into curing meats, making bacon and dried beef, I've been looking into an affordable meat slicer. Has anyone had any experience with Weston slicers?

I found one on Amazon for  $109 CDN, down from $330....


There are no reviews on it.

What do you guys think?

Thanks













41KDLSDbn9L.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 6, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Duke, I can't speak to that slicer...  I went with this one though & have been really happy with it so far !  It's really easy to take apart & clean to !


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 6, 2015)

get the best one you can afford that has a carriage that will allow you to slice the longest strip of bacon; size of the blade doesn't make as much difference as the length of the carriage "throw"


----------



## bombdawgity (Apr 6, 2015)

That's the one I have. Wife got it for me on Valentine's day. I've used it 5 times so far(meat only), and here's my thoughts:
1- several little pockets that little bits of meat gets wedged in so cleaning needs to be very meticulous 
2- slides across the table while I'm slicing, needs someway to secure it down or a second person to hold it
3- the sliced meat doesn't fall away from the blade well, again just use the person holding it to grab it as it comes off
4- that clear guide with the small spikes is pretty useless for a reasonable piece of meat. I just flip that out of the way and guide it with my hands
Now the good:
5- very uniform slices and good adjustability 
6- blade and blade cover are removable so that's easy to clean
7- good power, haven't had it bog down on any of the meat I've sliced

I would say I will use it 12 times a year and it's probably good for that. I still want to see what it can do with cheese. But I would say it's a good by for 150 or less, but not worth 300 in my book. Good luck with whatever you decide. 
Kyle


----------



## hookedonq (Apr 6, 2015)

I had one that looked exactly like that one different brand though.  I used it twice to slice bacon and the second time the plastic gears stripped. I have been watching Craigslist waiting for a commercial slicer to come up for a good price since than


----------



## stanjk (Apr 7, 2015)

What WaterinHoleBrew said.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 7, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Duke, I can't speak to that slicer...  I went with this one though & have been really happy with it so far !  It's really easy to take apart & clean to !



Will be looking into that further for sure!

Thanks for the all the input


----------



## ak1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have the same slicer, but a different brand.  IMO, it's barely passable as a slicer. It's a Pain in the A** to clean, the thickness adjustment is too sloppy.

I typically use a knife & slice by hand rather than pull the slicer out. Then again, maybe my expectations were too high.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 8, 2015)

How well does the EdgeCraft 610 cut cheese?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 8, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> How well does the EdgeCraft 610 cut cheese?



I can let ya know in a few weeks, just doing my first cheese...  But I've done Canadian Bacon, Venison Dried Beef & Buckboard Bacon... It worked great for them... I'd expect the cheese to be just fine !


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 8, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I can let ya know in a few weeks, just doing my first cheese... But I've done Canadian Bacon, Venison Dried Beef & Buckboard Bacon... It worked great for them... I'd expect the cheese to be just fine !


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## stanjk (Apr 9, 2015)

I've done Mozzarella on the 610 a few times, with a little care, no problems.


----------

